# Men's Crochet Patterns



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

The hardest gifts for me are for the men in the family. Last year I crocheted my sons camo curtains, afghans another year, vests. Socks next year?

This year I'm doing sweaters and after starting 2 they didn't seem special enough. So I went searching and found a Fishermen's Crocheted Pullover. I've already found out, not being one to follow patterns that often, that I can't get the gauge and have made changes so it'll work for me. I love that design by Jan. Please add your men projects or patterns to share.

http://craftyarncouncil.com/projects/jan_crochproj.html


----------



## Amylb999 (Jan 28, 2007)

This is a zippered wool vest I made for DH earlier this year. I should get a picture of him wearing it, it would look better,,but you get the idea.

Hosted on Fotki
I have yet to attempt sleeves so a vest was a good project for me. Maybe sleeves next time.
I got the pattern from here (my favorite pattern site ): http://www.crochetpatterncentral.com/directory/men.php


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Geez Amy, that vest is GREAT! I think even Artificer (my SO) would wear that if he had one.

I made a hat for him last year. He's asked for one that looks like a rooster's comb now....

Used to make fisherman knit sweaters. Might have to dig out some of the patterns again. They take a lot of time, tho. alas.

My aunt crocheted up a storm when she retired. Unfortunately, although the pieces she made for family were great looking, they NEVER fit. She'd just sort of guess at the size the person needed and away she'd go  Then at Christmas you'd open your presents and there would be a vest, skirt, sweater, gloves, something really intricate and pretty/handsome...but TOTALLY the wrong size. She once gave me a vest with popcorn stitches, cables, pockets, button holes and handmade buttons. gorgeous but HUGE. I gave it to my Uncle (BIG MAN) and he loved it. Wore it every Sunday to church.

oh my. I've nothing reallyto add to this thread...just rambling. I must be getting old.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

WAnn,
One of the reasons I veered from patterns many moons ago was just that. The end result was never right, too small or large. So, I looked for and found standard charts with actual people measurements especially for crochet where I don't have the people present to measure the fit. I also usually go for the loose fit which allows for some leniency in sizing.
I've already veered away from the cable sweater except for using the cabling pattern. smile

This chart might help others:
http://www.yarnstandards.com/sizing.html


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Amyl,

That's a really nice, manly vest. Is that machine washable wool? 
I've done one zippered item. Handsewn to the item.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Adding 2 additional links that I came across that might be helpful.
Basic Raglan Sweater
http://www.io.com/~cortese/crafts/raglan.html

Stitches Matter
http://www.crochetme.com/stitch-patterns-for-men-we-love


----------



## fin29 (Jun 4, 2003)

Does anyone have a link or pattern number for a simple beanie hat--one that's tight fitting?


----------



## Amylb999 (Jan 28, 2007)

fin29 said:


> Does anyone have a link or pattern number for a simple beanie hat--one that's tight fitting?


here's a couple:
http://sandyfroglegs.blogspot.com/2008/06/free-mans-hat-pattern.html


http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/hats-large.html


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Fin
Here's another...boy to adult. PDF
http://oscrochet.blogspot.com/


----------



## fin29 (Jun 4, 2003)

Thanks so much for the link--shepsmom-that's exactly what I'm looking for.

I thought I would return the favor for anyone looking for ANY hat pattern...especially some of the old fashioned women's ones...20's to today:
http://www.crochetpatterncentral.com/directory/hats.php

I'm currently making an earflap beanie for my daughter. There are some funky designs here:
http://www.crochetme.com


----------



## Amylb999 (Jan 28, 2007)

shepmom said:


> Amyl,
> 
> That's a really nice, manly vest. Is that machine washable wool?
> I've done one zippered item. Handsewn to the item.


woops, forgot to answer your question. No, unfortunately it is not machine washable, hand wash only. But it's a really nice yarn, I've also used it to make ponchos for myself and my daughter, and the price is really good too. Got it here: http://www.knitpicks.com/Wool+of+the+Andes+Yarn_YD5420103.html ,,,good selection of colors.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Thank you for the link! Peruvian wool sounds nice. My concern with wool is always does it itch and is it soft enough? smile
I like the color selection, too.


----------



## Amylb999 (Jan 28, 2007)

it's pretty soft and I don't find it itchy. they have a "swish yarn", 100% wool, that they say is really soft (even good for babies) and machine washable. Of course it also costs more  maybe one day I'll try it.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

I will have to order some as soon as I figure out what to make and how much, etc smile
One way, I like to use superwash is in combo with soft acrylic especially for large wearables. I made a shrug jacket for myself this way.


----------



## Amylb999 (Jan 28, 2007)

Ann!! I found a hat for Artificer!! LOL :

http://www.alohamedia.net/sarah/hats/chicken-viking/


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Amylb999 said:


> Ann!! I found a hat for Artificer!! LOL :
> 
> http://www.alohamedia.net/sarah/hats/chicken-viking/


OMG! :rotfl:

I've got it bookmarked, and printed out. I'll try to get it made this week. He told me that if I made him a chicken hat he'd wear it....he was thinking one that looked like a chicken comb...but all he said was "chicken hat"

HEHEHEHEHeheheeeee......I love that hat.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

WI Ann - We want pictures!!!


----------

